# Goodbye again GKA/GKL



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

It is now official that the last vestige of Highbridge HF receiving station will disappear to make way for residential building. 

http://www.gka.btinternet.co.uk/

Highbridge receiving station Somerset was better known to all RO's as Portisheadradio latterly GKA but in my time GKL. 
Radio stations were always named after the transmitter site in this case Portishead nr Bristol.
In the '50's Highbridge also contained a 500kcs MF point, Burnham-on-Sea/GRL which closed down when Ilfracombe/GIL opened.
I did six happy weeks training at Highbridge, lodging in a fleapit called the Atlantic Cafe in Burnham, scoffing many a jar of "Zomerzet" scrumpy at 5p a pint. Those were the days...


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

R651400 said:


> It is now official that the last vestige of Highbridge HF receiving station will disappear to make way for residential building.
> 
> http://www.gka.btinternet.co.uk/
> 
> ...


I hope there will be at least a plaque on the wall of this new residential building to keep those memories alive. It is sad to see the Highbridge HF part go for ever. Mixed emotions, bitter sweet memories I suppose, not only from the people who worked there but also from the R/O's at sea. When the ionospere favoured us the system worked very well but there are still many who will remember the frustration of the R/O's who just had an Oceanspan or less after the HF Area scheme closed (Cloud) 
With the advent of more HF power output for ship things got a lot better. I'll always remember the professionalism of the staff and forget the sometimes large QRY's and the adverse sunspots cycles.
So I'll raise a pint of Scrumpy these evening..and even dedicate one of the rockets to the passing.

Mike


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

I can remember making a radio/phone call to the UK, we were of the Viet Namese coast in 1969, I am sure it was via Portishead Radio station, I think that they charged Swiss Franc's.

Frank


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Think it was in fact "Gold Franc" what ever they were.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

lakercapt said:


> Think it was in fact "Gold Franc" what ever they were.


Created by the ITU to provide a standard though ficticious currency to pay for telegrams and link calls or any telegraphic traffic through coast stations world wide and convertible to the national currency of the sender so that he/she could be charged on board.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks lakercapt, I remembered that it was some kind of Franc, I was on a Danish ship at the time.

Frank


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

The Radio Officers Association, have in store the last HF console used at GKA, also one member has one at home which he has built his amateur station in. Join the ROA, see our webb site ROASS.ORG


----------

